# EOI for state sponsorship visa as Electronics Engineer with 60 points



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, my husband got his positive skills assessment with Engineers Australia back two days ago. 
On the same night we lodged the EOI for a 489 state sponsorship visa as an Electronics Engineer with 60 points. This should go up to 65 points in April as this is when my husband's work experience goes up to 8 years.
We are hoping to get a sponsorship visa through NT or NSW as these are the two states that are looking for Electronics Engineers.
Does anyone have an idea as to when he would most likely get invited to apply for a visa? 
Has anyone else tried to go for a 489 visa?
It only took us 8 weeks for the positive skills assessment with Engineers Australia to come back and this was without fast track.
Thanks everyone


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

why not 189 or 190 ?? if he has 65 in april


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Actually that's a very good point i don't know why he chose the 489. I just asked him and he didn't realise that he would be ok getting those ones too. Is it possible to apply for a 189 or 190 as well? Or do we just have to wait if he gets picked for the 489 now and if not send off another EOI for 189/190?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wombat0285 said:


> Actually that's a very good point i don't know why he chose the 489. I just asked him and he didn't realise that he would be ok getting those ones too. Is it possible to apply for a 189 or 190 as well? Or do we just have to wait if he gets picked for the 489 now and if not send off another EOI for 189/190?


Is his 60 points including 10 points from 489 ? Then he only has 50 points. So, he can only apply under 489 and 190 will also require 55 at least. If his occupation is not pro rata, he can try take English test and may be get to 60 points without 489 points and apply under 189 and get a direct invite in next round. 489 will require him to live in a designated area for 2 years and work at least 1 year I think.

Also, he can select 189, 190, 489 all in one EOI. He just needs to tick them and select.


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, thank you for your reply.
Yes he has 50 points plus 10 from 489 but it's 55 points in April as his work experience goes up to 8 years then.
He updated his EOI and ticked the other visas now too so hoping to hear back soon  he will also start applying for jobs in Australia this weekend and then this will hopefully help too.


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

Wombat0285 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply.
> Yes, he has 50 points plus 10 from 489 but it's 55 points in April as his work experience goes up to 8 years then.
> He updated his EOI and ticked the other visas now too so hoping to hear back soon  he will also start applying for jobs in Australia this weekend and then this will hopefully help too.


Can one apply for 489 in electronics engineering? Does 489 needs some job offer employment? What is condition for this 489? and in what other states it is applicable?


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi the 489 is a state sponsorship visa or through family that already lives in Australia. But basically if a state is searching for Engineers then you can get sponsored that way too. NT and NSW are still in need of Engineers. So we are hoping to get invited that way. 
.


----------



## mubashir686 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi 285,

Does your husband got invitation. 

Profession: Electronics engineer
EA MSA: 25 June 2016
PTE-A: above 70 in all modules(also applying for SS)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## prettyduriya (Jul 23, 2017)

*Immigration for eletronics engineers*

Hi!!

I wanted to know details about immigration for electronics engineers or telecom engineers. I have done MS from Newcastle university, UK. Can someone please guide me??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prettyduriya said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I wanted to know details about immigration for electronics engineers or telecom engineers. I have done MS from Newcastle university, UK. Can someone please guide me??


Have you done Bachelors from UK or any Accord country ? If then, you will get Electronics or Telecom Professional Engineering from Engineers Australia. If not, you need to write CDR.

MSA : https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-654.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## prettyduriya (Jul 23, 2017)

I have done bachelors from india Electronics & Communication engineering.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

prettyduriya said:


> I have done bachelors from india Electronics & Communication engineering.


Then you need to do CDR.


----------

